# Update of my phenibut experience



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I've had it for around a month I would guess. I started off taking 750mg and noticed a subtle kind of buzzed feeling, but it really didn't do much. Generally if there was something to laugh or smile about, or if I had something to say, I would smile more, laugh more, or talk more. That was good but when it came to an anxiety inducing situation it really didn't help.

I increased to 2.0g and amazingly it felt no different than 750mg. I assumed that the tolerance everyone was talking about had already hit me and that phenibut wasn't going to do any good. I forgot to mention that I am only taking it twice a week, hoping that I wouldn't develop a tolerance.

Well on wednesday all of my friends were in town and I pretty much had to go out or make up another lie for why I couldn't, and I'm tired of lying so I told myself going out was my only option. I decided to give the phenibut another try and took 3.25g. It was nothing short of awesome. After a couple hours I was actually looking forward to going out and seeing my friends. I felt like I had a few drinks and was already loosened up. I was just barely a little tense still but I walked right into the crowded bar and got right to talking, without my normal routine of sitting in the car debating whether I could go in and sometimes turning around and going home.

The next day was kind of a daze for a while. I had only drank 3 beers and a shot that night but it felt like I had a lot more. I was just tired and kind of light headed, so it wasn't too bad really. It lasted about 4 hours into the day and then I was normal. I can tell that drinking a lot while on phenibut would make for a miserable hangover the next day though.

Anyways, I think I'll be keeping it for a while and I think it's worth a try.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I have never taken more than 1 gram before. I am taking 2.5 grams as I type this. It will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

"12 250mg pills =P, does not sound right"

That's why I bought the powder. You get almost five times as much for the same price and putting 2.5 teaspoons into some water doesn't seem as extreme as swallowing 12 pills in one sitting. But it does taste AWFUL. It's worse than anything, even cough medicine as a kid. It's worth it though. I took 3g again today and felt great going out.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Lateralus said:


> "12 250mg pills =P, does not sound right"
> 
> That's why I bought the powder. You get almost five times as much for the same price and putting 2.5 teaspoons into some water doesn't seem as extreme as swallowing 12 pills in one sitting. But it does taste AWFUL. It's worse than anything, even cough medicine as a kid. It's worth it though. I took 3g again today and felt great going out.


That's why you also buy empty gel caps and cap it yourself =P


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Phenibut didn't help me at all last week and I took a lot.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Another update...I have been taking about 3.5 grams of phenibut on days that I feel I will need it and combined with a 40mg dose of propranolol (beta-blocker) it has worked wonders. Tolerance hasn't gone up again yet because I only take it twice a week. Also, I have found that mixing it with orange juice really helps neutralize the flavor. This has been a great combo for so far, I hope it lasts!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Do you take any other prescription medicine for anxiety? If not, then your anxiety must be mild, I would think. Phenibut works for me but it has a very slight effect. Ativan is much stronger.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

No, I don't take any other prescriptions. I used to be on paxil but it made me feel like a zombie and I hated it. My anxiety is limited to performance situations, or situations where I might be the center of attention at a given moment or longer. I am also very uncomfortable going somewhere that I feel trapped, like there is no easy escape if I need one, such as planes.

Phenibut's effect isn't really so slight if you take a bunch. I get the slight effect at about 1.5g. At 3.5g, it really does feel like you've had a few drinks already, which is perfect.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Lateralus said:


> No, I don't take any other prescriptions. I used to be on paxil but it made me feel like a zombie and I hated it. My anxiety is limited to performance situations, or situations where I might be the center of attention at a given moment or longer. I am also very uncomfortable going somewhere that I feel trapped, like there is no easy escape if I need one, such as planes.
> 
> *Phenibut's effect isn't really so slight if you take a bunch. I get the slight effect at about 1.5g. At 3.5g, it really does feel like you've had a few drinks already, which is perfect.*


Maybe so, but I am not comfortable taking 14 pills. Until I get the powder, I won't be taking 3g+


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

my last dose of phenibut was 3.6 grams and I was much more social and my anxiety seemed to be at a minimum but I felt almost drunk. My senses seemed super heightened and I was almost slightly paranoid. I almost wondered if this was effects from too much dopamine from the phenyl ring of phenibut. I haven't had a good alcohol buzz in soooo long so it felt like it might of been similar but I don't know.. cause i don't drink anymore. Alcohol does nothing but depresses me and put me at risk for withdrawl seizures so i don't do it anymore. Anyone had this heightened senses feeling or paranoid feeling?


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

It sounds a little scary, then again most drugs sound scary to me. This is OTC, right? Where do you get it?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

mine came from bulknutrition.com The stuff is probably about a year old now too.. I don't know what the shelf life is on this stuff.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting.. but I think I'll stick to benzo's (for now).


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Thanks, Lateralus, you just inspired me to order 100 grams of phenibut (powder form). 

Based on some of the reviews I've read, I figured I'd give it a shot. What do I have to lose but a mere $33?


----------

